# Dog has become hyper after Neuturing



## Shazdoll (Jun 2, 2015)

My 8 month old puppy was neutered last Friday, he has recovered well but the behaviour has changed dramatically, he has become destructful (pulling carpet up only today), been snappy at us and is full of energy, is this normal? If so please tell me he will go back to the placid, lovely, well behaved puppy he was!!,


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

It could simply coincide with him hitting teenage stage. He could also feel more hyper because he had to rest after the surgery and has been bored.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

My dog had it done five weeks ago and was actually a lot calmer but the last week or so he's been very barky and chewing the kitchen rug he's hit his teens so I'm not to bothered he will settle down again when he's stopped being a sulky teenager


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Has he got a treatball or interactive doggy puzzles he can have his dinner in and wear himself out at the same time? I gave my collie pup frozen stuffed kongs and other similar toys/puzzles. he had a big bone for the next day while his stitches healed.


----------



## Shazdoll (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Yes, stuffed kong, puzzle balls, lot of interactive toys. I think you're right though, he is hitting adolescence and we are just going to have to be patient. When I returned from work today to find my husband having a nap and Chewie living up to his name by chewing the bedroom carpet my patience was hard to find!! Here's hoping some recap training and being a little more diligent will save any more damage.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

He has become a teenager I don't think its anything to do with having his mink earings chopped off


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Dogs can get affected by the sudden change of hormone level after neutering, and basically go a bit mental. My friends dog was crazy after neutering and it took him a few months to settle down. Theres also evidence now that testosterone influences confidence and low levels (from neutering) can result in a more nervous dog overall.


----------

